# A Full List and Some New Images of What's Coming This Week From Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

```
<p style="padding-left: 30px;">Below is a list of all the new products likely coming this week from Canon</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100</strong>
<ul>
<li>Color: Black, White, Gray</li>
<li>Kit: Body, 15-45mm lens kit, double zoom kit, double lens kit</li>
<li>Scheduled Release Date: Early October 2017</li>
<li>Mass retailer price (tax included): Body 57,780 yen, lens kit 73,980 yen</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Face jacket EH31-FJ</strong>
<ul>
<li>Official online store only</li>
<li>9 kinds (7 colorful and 2 kinds of leather style)</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</strong>
<ul>
<li>Scheduled release date: late November 2017</li>
<li>Price (tax included): 194,400 yen</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro</strong>
<ul>
<li>Scheduled release date: late December 2017</li>
<li>Price (tax included): 306,180 yen</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro</strong>
<ul>
<li>Scheduled release date: late December 2017</li>
<li>Price (tax included): 306,180 yen</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 135 mm f/4L Macro</strong>
<ul>
<li>Scheduled release date: late December 2017</li>
<li>Price (tax included): 306,180 yen</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Lens hood ET – 83E (for EF 85mm), ET – 88 (for TS – E 135mm), ES – 84 (for TS – E 50mm / 90mm)</li>
<li><strong>Macro twin light MT-26EX-RT</strong>
<ul>
<li>Scheduled release date: early November 2017</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Compact photo printer SELPHY CP 1300</strong> (overseas published)
<ul>
<li>Color: White, Pink</li>
<li>Card print kit available</li>
<li>Scheduled Release Date: Early October 2017</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30916 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_2-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_2-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_2-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_2-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/M100.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2017)

Filter thread for the twin light has gone down from 67mm on MR-14ex II to 58mm. I hope the UI and button layout will be similar to 600 series of lights(also MR-14ex II).


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 28, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Filter thread for the twin light has gone down from 67mm on MR-14ex II to 58mm. I hope the UI and button layout will be similar to 600 series of lights(also MR-14ex II).


Hardly a surprise - this is an update to the MT-24 EX, and the same size as it is (58mm)

The insides will have changed and maybe the modelling lamps replaced with LEDs, but essentially to an update to the rather old (but still very useful) MT-24

I use one on the TS-E90 and MP-E-65 where it's just fine - I'm finding it difficult to see situations where any updated features of flash functionality would be something to upgrade for - this is a flash I use at manual settings most of the time, maybe with a slave for background.

Anyone really push the MT-24 and hit limits which could be improved?


----------



## LDS (Aug 28, 2017)

All the TS-E lenses will be sold at the same price, or is it a cut&paste error?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 28, 2017)

Not sure how the yen price converts to British £ in reality, but the price of about £1,340 looks pretty good for an 85/1.4 IS ( ex vat of course).


----------



## padam (Aug 28, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Not sure how the yen price converts to British £ in reality, but the price of about £1,340 looks pretty good for an 85/1.4 IS ( ex vat of course).


The rumored price is £1569


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 28, 2017)

> Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM
> Scheduled release date: late November 2017
> Mass store sales price (tax included): 194,400 yen



So if I'm not mistaken, the 35mm f/1.4L II was 275,000 yen, right? So this is going to be relatively cheaper than even the 35 f/1.4L II? 

If Canon pulls off anything around 1300-1500, this lens will definitely be on my Christmas self-wishlist. If it's higher, I'll wait to see full IQ results, but this looks like a sweet lens.


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 28, 2017)

If the 85mm gets a direct conversion from Japanese Yen to US Dollars we're looking at about $1,800.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 28, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> If the 85mm gets a direct conversion from Japanese Yen to US Dollars we're looking at about $1,800.



I was under the impression that Canon USA normally subsidizes lens prices in the U.S., or am I mistaken? Not entirely familiar with their pricing.


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 28, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > If the 85mm gets a direct conversion from Japanese Yen to US Dollars we're looking at about $1,800.
> ...



they are rarely priced as direct conversions. Hence my disclaimer


----------



## LDS (Aug 28, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> I was under the impression that Canon USA normally subsidizes lens prices in the U.S., or am I mistaken? Not entirely familiar with their pricing.



Prices in each country (or area) depends on many factors - import duties, sale taxes, and even how much can be charged before customers stop buying a given good, considering competitors prices. Usually, US prices are lower compared to European ones.

The recent EU-Japan deal could also bring a reduction in these goods prices - but let see how much will reach customers....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> I was under the impression that Canon USA normally subsidizes lens prices in the U.S., or am I mistaken? Not entirely familiar with their pricing.



You are mistaken. Canon USA is a subsidiary of Canon, they pay for cameras, lenses, printers, etc in Yen and set USA prices to make a nice profit. Their prices include the costs of transportation, warehousing, advertising, service and probably more. The actual cost of a item that the factory charges is going to be much less than the selling price. Each Canon subsidiary operates in the same manner, and sets prices in their region based on their costs.


----------



## FramerMCB (Aug 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression that Canon USA normally subsidizes lens prices in the U.S., or am I mistaken? Not entirely familiar with their pricing.
> ...




Thanks! That is useful (good-to-know) info.


----------



## Drainpipe (Aug 28, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> Hardly a surprise - this is an update to the MT-24 EX, and the same size as it is (58mm)
> 
> The insides will have changed and maybe the modelling lamps replaced with LEDs, but essentially to an update to the rather old (but still very useful) MT-24
> 
> ...



The only minor update that I would like to see is the ability to use 1/3 increments like the 580 and 600 series. I've ran into situations where 1/4 on each head is too little, while 1/2 is too much. I can compensate for this with shutter speed and all that, but the issue is if you want to fire off some rapid shots. 1/2 on each head has a little slower of a refresh speed.

Like I said, minor update, but I would find it useful. The RT will be nice for background fill. I've found that a lot of times I'll be using a 270EXII that won't fire in bright sunlight as a slave.


----------



## Karlbug (Aug 28, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Kit: Body, 15-45mm lens kit, double zoom kit, double lens kit



The double zoom kit is pretty obvious (15-45 and 11-22 right?). But what does the "double lens kit" means? To me the 22+28 combo seems too weird. So will it be something like 22 and a brand new EF-M 50mm f/2? ;D 

OK, back to reality. What I really wanted to ask: are there some hints WHEN the announcement will be? I plan to buy 18-150mm this week as a local shop have discounts till friday. But I wouldn't want to buy it and then see Canon announcing some new EF-M lens (however unlikely that is).


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Filter thread for the twin light has gone down from 67mm on MR-14ex II to 58mm. I hope the UI and button layout will be similar to 600 series of lights(also MR-14ex II).
> ...


wouldnt it cause vignetting on 180mm Macro? Also in my experience carrying the whole RRS flash bracket in field is not very convenient so most people using longer lenses might just stick with stock mounting bracket from Canon. I tried the gen 1 twin lights in it was very difficult to diffuse properly to get soft light with subjects larger than some small frogs. With MP-E on the other hand its extremely useful in field.


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 28, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Sure it would, but it was never made for such big lenses

There is a 58mm adapter ring that lets the MT24 clamp on the front of the tse90 

I use the MT24 a lot - diffusion is no problem with a couple of diffusers I picked up from eBay for not a lot - they replaced some I'd made from white plastic slide box lids

Here they are on the MT24 heads (attached to some flexi mounts)

One note though - I rarely take this kit outside, my paying macro work doesn't run to insects/spiders/fungi/flowers i.e. the staples of what a lot of people call 'Macro' ;-) 

Also, here's the Laowa flash unit with soft boxes - Karen loves this on the 100D for her jewellery work
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/laowa-kx800-flexible-macro-twin-flash-review/


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 28, 2017)

With a direct conversion the forum was basically right on the 85L price. Most of us put it comfortably in the $1500-2000 range. Looks like we were right.

But those tilt-shift prices are... wow. Those things had better split atoms at those prices.

- A


----------



## Quackator (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah, the prices for those TS-lenses are hard to swallow.....


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2017)

angrykarl said:


> The double zoom kit is pretty obvious (15-45 and *11-22* right?).



More probably the 55-200.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 28, 2017)

angrykarl said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Kit: Body, 15-45mm lens kit, double zoom kit, double lens kit
> ...



Double lens might be the... 18-150? Whatever the EF-M superzoom is, and one of the primes. And yes, the double zoom is almost certainly 15-45 and 55-200, as Sharlin said.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 28, 2017)

> Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM
> Scheduled release date: late November 2017



November!? Wow. 

Was hoping for it to be available sooner, in time for peak of fall shooting season.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 28, 2017)

In case anyone else was unsure like me what Face Jacket EH31-FJ means, here it is. It will be a leather fitted case that goes over the bottom half of the M100.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> With a direct conversion the forum was basically right on the 85L price. Most of us put it comfortably in the $1500-2000 range. Looks like we were right.
> 
> But those tilt-shift prices are... wow. Those things had better split atoms at those prices.
> 
> - A





Quackator said:


> Yeah, the prices for those TS-lenses are hard to swallow.....



Why? The TS-E17 was $2,499 in 2010, even now 7 years on they are comfortably over $2,100. 

If they come in at $2,499 they will be snapped up by those that are truthfully the market for them. I'm expecting to get the 50 and 90 and the 85 f1.4 over the next 12 months as jobs give me an excuse to get them. Actually the true market for them are businesses and they won't care if they are $3-400 more, it all gets written down anyway. The difficult market will be the self employed photographers who already own the 90, will the new lenses offer enough to entice them to upgrade for their specific shooting situations.

A 5DSR MkII and the five TS-E's seem like a potential dream package for many shooters, I wonder how Canon will cock it up


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 29, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> A 5DSR MkII and the five TS-E's seem like a potential dream package for many shooters, I wonder how Canon will cock it up



By delivering an "underwhelming" but extremely effective set of features and selling them in boatloads to professional and amateurs while the reviewers rate them at the bottom and the internet says Sony and Nikon will steal marketshare?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > A 5DSR MkII and the five TS-E's seem like a potential dream package for many shooters, I wonder how Canon will cock it up
> ...


----------

